# Toy Story 3



## hopeandjoy (Jun 19, 2010)

Was the best thing ever. It finished the series very well.

But that incinerator... All my dreams will be filled with fire tonight. They all were holding hands and the closed their eyes and accepted their fate... Brr!

And the ending with Andy giving everyone away to Bonnie, describing everyone and playing with her... I... I just have something in my eye...

In short: THIS MOVIE BROKE MY HEART.

Oh no...

OH NO!

I just gave all my childhood toys away to Goodwill...

WHAT HAVE I DONE?!


----------



## Minish (Jun 19, 2010)

I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET :( But I totally want to!

I wasn't going to since it's a threequel and they... tend to be crap. But it's gotten such great reviews!


----------



## see ya (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to see it eventually, but I wasn't quite as gung-ho about it until I saw that it has a freaking 99% on Rotten Tomatoes. Out of 150 reviews, only 2 are negative (and one of those bad reviews was done solely for hits anyway) so I'm really looking forward to it.

If only I had the money...*sigh*


----------



## Autumn (Jun 20, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> I wasn't going to since it's a threequel and they... tend to be crap. But it's gotten such great reviews!


You know you're seeing a good movie when it can be a terrific second sequel to an already-terrific movie.

That movie is only the second Pixar movie to ever make me cry, the first being Wall-E. It was _wonderful._ ;~;


----------



## Minish (Jun 20, 2010)

Skymin said:


> I'm going to see it eventually, but I wasn't quite as gung-ho about it until I saw that it has a freaking 99% on Rotten Tomatoes. Out of 150 reviews, only 2 are negative (and one of those bad reviews was done solely for hits anyway) so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> If only I had the money...*sigh*


Same! I was pretty shocked. @_@ Except that when I looked a few days ago, it had _100%_.

Normally this happens just a few days after a really great film is released, but only when there's only about 5 reviews around.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hm, I need to watch it with Sam sometime... I love toy story, and I think he wouldn't mind watching it with me. ^^;


----------



## Flora (Jun 20, 2010)

Just saw it.

I cried. I _never_ cry in movies.



Spoiler



Lotso is abusive.  Poor Big Baby! I thought he reformed in the dumpster, but of course it rarely works like that in real life.  Stupid stupid big pink bear that smells like strawberries.

Buzz and Jessie OTP :D "Besides, I know about Buzz's _Spanish mode._" Those two bring literal meaning to Toy Ships.

As do Barbie and Ken.



Fantastic. If you haven't seen it yet GO NOW.


----------



## Aisling (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my god I JUST got back from this and I _COULDN'T STOP CRYING_

I didn't stop crying after the whole incinerator thing until several minutes into the credits. ;___; The Buzz and Jessie and Barbie and Ken stuff was adorable though. It helped polish my heart after the ending glued back together all the little broken pieces.

This was like... the most emotional movie ever. 
It was definitely the best one of the three, and they picked a great time to roll it out too. If I were just only a year older then I would be going off to college just like Andy right now... It still hit me right here though, because it's coming. It's... buwaah! ;_;


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe it has something to do with not having seen either of the first two until the other day, but I was only mildly entertained. Wall-E blows it right out of the water.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

i haven't seen it yet but i want to eventually. i remember hating toy story 2 though.

also i hated wall-e :|


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2010)

I haven't seen it, but really want to. I loved the first two, the first one especially; I remember being so excited about seeing something all CGI'd and I still think the dialogue is amazing (I only learned recently that it was co-written by Joss Whedon) and I generally see the Toy Story films as part of my childhood. The Pixar guys seem to really care about the quality of their work, too, and made this film because they had a story to tell, rather than to make more money off the franchise.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember when the first one came out I swear I was like five. it was a really cute movie. It was expensive cause it was in 3D though. I don't really think  it needed to be in 3D though.


----------



## Mercy (Jun 28, 2010)

Man, I love the green little martians. They are so adorable. I couldn't stop laughing during the credits when one of them was like "Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?" and they're cute obsession with The Claw. C: 

But I was happy with Buzz and Jessie pairing, but I felt bad because Woody didn't have Little Bo Peep. D:

Also, Mr. Tortilla Man... I laughed. :x

I didn't cry, but I thought the ending was sad. Then again, I think they ended it quite well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 30, 2010)

This movie is incredible.

The only thing I _really_ disliked about the movie is that it can't make up its mind on whether or not Lotso is supposed to be a nice guy with a Freudian excuse or a Complete Monster; he really lacks the punch that Syndrome or Muntz had. THE CLAAAW was also a bit of a detraction from me, even though it wasn't all that bad.

By the way, did anyone else notice the Totoro doll in Bonnie's room?


----------



## nastypass (Jun 30, 2010)

The part where the girl took Woody out of the box.  Third time I've shed manly tears.  Ever.


----------



## Blazie (Jun 30, 2010)

It was really, really funny, and I enjoyed it immensely. But I cried whenever Lotso was mean to Big Baby. He yelled at the baby and told him that Daisy "didn't love him no more" and the baby started crying and he smashed the locket and I'm tearing up just writing this. And when they all joined hands in the incinerator (and Lotso freaking abandoned them!) I teared up. And it made me sad when Bonnie picked Woody out of the box and Andy kind of held him away like he didn't want to give him up. =(

Most things don't make me cry, but when the get me, they get me good. ='(

On the other hand, 



Spoiler



Buzz's Spanish mode and Mr. Floppy Tortilla Head made me laugh _so_ hard. xD


----------



## Flora (Jun 30, 2010)

I had a quote from Jessie regarding Buzz's Spanish mode as my AIM status nd my friend was like "omg please tell me that's Jessie saying that" and got really happy when it was.

"OH NO! The Evil Doctor Porkchop is attacking the haunted bakery!" "THE GHOSTS ARE GETTING AWAY!" made my so happy XD

As did Mr. Potato Head and the aliens.

"My sons!" "Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddyyyyyyyyyyy."


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 30, 2010)

Not my favorite Pixar movie storywise, but it did have the advantage of hitting one of my greatest weak spots: I have always been, and am still, ridiculously fond of my toys and can't bear the thought of throwing them away or of them being destroyed. As soon as I heard it was about Andy growing up and going to college and inadvertently leaving them behind to be donated to a day-care, I knew I was going to cry. Which still didn't mean I was prepared when 



Spoiler



that last scene came along and he started explaining to Bonnie how awesome all his toys were and that she would have to take _really_ good care of them and actually played with them one last time and he was having so much _fun_


. (And there I just spent about five minutes trying to uncry on the bus after just typing it out. Damn you, Pixar.)

The actual story, though, was a lot more typical-kids'-movie than Pixar's movies usually are nowadays - perfectly in line with the originals (or the little I remember of them, anyway; I only saw them once each and that was when they originally came out), and it had some very emotionally powerful scenes especially in the latter half, but on the whole it was still noticeably more action-and-humour-and-casual-amusement-oriented than something like Up or Wall-E, and that was slightly disappointing to me.

I think a large part of it is the characters; they're almost all of the generic-heroic-with-optional-quirk variety, and though they're entertaining to watch, they don't really manage to be _interesting_ in themselves and there wasn't a lot of development for them. Buzz, in particular, was mostly just _there_, when he wasn't being hilariously mindwiped (or Spanish); at least Woody had a bit of a learn-to-stop-clinging-to-Andy-quite-so-much thing going on, but Buzz really felt kind of extraneous as a a character thanks to his lack of meaningful development. (That's one of those problems that so often come up with sequels: the characters' arcs are over and they don't have much to do in the next film, but they can't just be cut out because fans of the character from the original would riot. I have a serious feeling Pixar knew they didn't have too much to do with him and that's why they had him spend 70% of the movie being forcibly out of character.) The one character who really did have something interesting going on was 



Spoiler



Lotso, and his arc was never properly resolved; they got rid of him as the villain and he got tied onto the grill of a garbage truck never to be played with again, yes, but when they brought up the "My Heart Belongs to Daisy" tag, I was _sure_ they were going to end up finding adult Daisy (in fact, I was sure she was that woman working at the day-care), she would recognize the tag and something would happen from that, but as it turned out they did nothing with it and Lotso's backstory really was just a Freudian excuse instead of a relevant point


.

That said, it was still hilarious and heartwarming, and I really liked the incinerator scene. 



Spoiler



After all they'd been through together throughout the movie, when faced with the most horrifying and inescapable fate so far, they actually just _give up_ and resign themselves to an inevitable painful death - it was extremely intense and powerful.



Also, I love that it actually points out that kids have no business owning proper toys until they're old enough to handle them with appropriate care and play with them properly instead of throwing them around/biting them/drooling on them/bashing them together. I think that's my favorite message in any movie, ever.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2010)

I just saw it last night and I thought it was amazing. I still like WALL-E and Up better, but Toy Story has been one of my favorite things since I was really little so I was happy to see the plot resolved like that.

For one thing, the incinerator scene brought me really close to crying. I don't really cry at movies anymore, but that scene, it was just so sad! The way it was resolved, though, was absolutely amazing. The little green aliens using "The Claaaw" to save the group made me laugh, mainly because they spent the whole movie being useless and then they saved everyone from death.

Ken and Barbie made me laugh so much. Especially the scene when she starts ripping up his clothing to get information.

And Lotso's little backstory was sad, sad, sad.

The ending was soooo corny but I liked it anyways.

Overall I think this is one of my favorite Disney/Pixar movies, but not my absolute favorite. I appreciated WALL-E much more, and I think that will constantly be my favorite. It was great at resolving the plot.


----------



## octobr (Jun 30, 2010)

Mom just bought me a doll of Stretch the octopus toy and thus I am perfectly happy.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn you UK cinemas only releasing on July 19th!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 30, 2010)

Verne said:


> Mom just bought me a doll of Stretch the octopus toy and thus I am perfectly happy.


I want one. D:


----------



## see ya (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I saw it. Really, really good, of course. Better than the first, but I don't remember the second well enough to compare. 

Holy shit the incinerator scene was incredibly chilling. The looks of terror with the creeping sense of acceptance as they just give up and hold hands, WITHOUT A SINGLE WORD OF DIALOG...brr.

But it was immediately followed by what may be the most epic brick joke of all time, so it's all good.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh. my. God.

I...I'm pretty much speechless. This movie was brilliant. I honestly think that this is Pixar's greatest movie ever. Just...wow. It was hilarious, sad, even downright depressing at times. Seriously, this was a powerful film. And the ending, when Andy plays with his toys one last time, that...good lord, I got a little teary eyed, but when he got to Woody and started to talk about how great he was, I had to fight back the tears.

I loved the bit where they got some crap past the radar when Barbie is complementing Ken on his...



Spoiler



_ascot(pronounced exactly like asscut)_


. I am not making that up.

All in all, a brilliant film. I really couldn't have asked for more from Pixar.


----------



## Kinova (Jul 21, 2010)

Uggggh, this movie. Had me up and down like a yo-yo. I had my expectation way, waaaay up for it - which is not always advisable - but I _loved_ it. There were so many scenes that were so funny the entire theatre was cracking up laughing (off the top of my head, the Potato Head!Tortilla scene - psssffsftf the animation for that was hilarious - and Spanish Buzz), but there were also so many other scenes that had everyone sniffling and went in totally the opposite direction. 

I wish something worse had happened to Lotso, though. |/ And that poor Bo Peep had been in it; I felt so bad for Woody.

I could probably ramble on about this movie for a while, so I'll shh. But it was _so_ good. I also really liked that those in the theatre were around half little kids and their parents and half people my age who had obviously been with the series from the beginning.


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

I saw it with my best friend and mom a while back, but son of a bleemblop, it was amazing. And I also cried during the incinerator scene. The whole time I was like, "Holy crap, I see no way they could get out. Oh my God, they're actually going to die. POR QUE?!" so I was very relieved and started clapping when the green aliens used The Claaaw to save them. Also, when Andy played with them for the last time I cried.

But the very best part was when a little boy in the theatre loudly exclaimed with the most adorable childish giggle in his voice, "HE HAS A CUCUMBER HEAD". And about three little boys were dressed up like Buzz Lightyear, two were Woody, and even a little girl was Jessie. It sealed the deal on me wanting to have children when I get older.

Oh yeah, and right at the incinerator part, my nose started gushing out blood. It was very embarassing.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Jul 22, 2010)

This film was truly outstanding, and it finished off the series so well, creating the rare thing that is a perfect film trilogy. It lived up the hype and so much more and my life feels somewhat more complete after watching it. 5/5 Stars and I recommend everyone who enjoyed the first to films (well, that means everyone in general then lol) to go and see this!

Oh, and those few scenes...Manly tears were shed. :sad:


----------



## Minish (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahh, hopefully I'm going to be able to see it within the next week. :O

This film's release on its own is just amazing. My entire Facebook feed is full of all my school mates, 17-18 years old, saying how brilliant it was. We had a sixth form barbecue yesterday to mark the end of the year, and about half of the people there trooped off to go see it as a massive group.

*can't wait to see it!*


----------



## Green (Jul 22, 2010)

i am sad about not seeing it now |/ especially because this and bob the builder were all i watched when i was a kid.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 23, 2010)

Hehe. My sister and some friends of ours decided to go to the local cinema to see it on Wednesday. We got there, to find that it wasn't going to start showing for another three days. So we drove to Exeter and saw the 10:30 showing, which was great to explain to our mother - "we took your car halfway across the county to see a kid's film and, yes, we didn't get back till 1am"

But I thought it was really great. The opening dream-fantasy sequence was absolutely perfect (I want a dinosaur that eats force fields for breakfast!), and the throwback to the opening of the first film was great - I'm a complete sucker for self-reference, and this film had it in spades. The bit that made me laugh the most, I think, was Woody summoning up Buster, only for him to be all old and decrepid. Sid making a cameo as the dustbin man was pretty excellent, too.
The incinerator bit was really sweet, and I think the entire cinema laughed at Barbie's political statement at the end. Her torture of Ken was a joy to watch, too XD

I didn't cry, but I still managed to have a terribly embarassing reaction - that frigging MONKEY made me swear like a sailor. I'm glad I saw a late showing so there weren't any kids around/parents of said kids to glare at me. But Jesus Christ, it SCREAMED and its freaking EYES POPPED OUT OF ITS HEAD and AAAAH. I nearly jumped out of my seat every time that sodding thing appeared on the screen.

The baby doll-thing was freaky as, too. Those eye-rolling babies creeped me the hell out when I was little, and that one was huge and had the scary as all-hell eye-rolling thing going on and didn't speak but made all those disturbing gurgling noises. Yes, it was brainwashed by Lotso, but holy hell, at no point in the film did I want that thing anywhere near me.

I've been shown all manner of horror films this year by a friend of mine, but nothing I've seen has come close to how freaking terrifying that effing monkey was. 

One of the things I especially loved about it was how Andy was going off to college, which is exactly what the kids who saw the original when it came out are doing now. I've always been around Andy's age at the time the films came out, and it's pretty brilliant to completely relate to Andy's toys being the centre of his world when he was very little (every kid imagines their toys come alive when they're out of the room, after all, and to see that on film thrilled me), then be an age when you're sorta growing out of them at the time of Toy Story 2, and now be going off to uni but not wanting to get rid of the toys that pretty much defined your childhood.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 24, 2010)

My mum cried at the end of it, and I'm pretty sure she's made of steel.

But yes. Wondarafuu! I was like :'D ANDY'S GOING TO UNIVERSITY COLLEGE JUST LIKE MEE and then I felt bad for my Sylvanians who are all up on my wardrobes. ;;


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2010)

Yo, Jessie, imma let you finish, but Lotso was the best Pixar villain of all time. THE BEST PIXAR VILLAIN OF ALL TIME.

Seriously though, Lotso, at least in my eyes, surpassed all previous Pixar villains, including the villains of the previous two movies. More intimidating than Hopper, more intelligent than Waternoose, more vengeful than Syndrome, more selfish than Skinner, more cold and calculating than Auto, more _freaking insane_ than Muntz. He was certainly a fittingly brilliant villain for the trilogy's end and as the Law of Bruce teaches us, a story is only as intelligent as its best villain.

There's nothing I can say about the emotional rollercoaster that is Toy Story 3 that hasn't already been said, so I just homed in on what I know best, which is villains.

Though, as Kinova said, I was disappointed Lotso didn't get a better comeuppance.


----------

